# Crazy barn owners and contract questions... a little long, sorry!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can afford it and if the new place will let you, just pay board in both places and get out. Pay the full month if they want you to, just pay the bills and leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Well there is really no way to prove if they are mistreating your horse or not. As long as you have a copy of your signed boarding aggreement and copy of your, technically should be written 30 day notice. You can take your horse, really you could take it tomorrow if you wanted to since you've already paid.
What in addition were they asking you to pay for 6 days left in the month? 
Honestly Ive seen more people than not, just leave and nothing ever happens of it. It would cost them more in court fees to try and sue you for board than the board probalby is. 
My whole view on it is, if a boarder isnt happy, let them leave. No sense in dragging it out, since usually after somone gives their notice things go down hill pretty quick.
I say stick to your guns, you gave them the courtesy of the notice AND paying on time. Dont let them try and sucker you into paying them more money they probably dont deserve.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it is generally understood that 30 days means 30 days as the contract runs. Your board is due on the first so your 30 days revolves around the first.

Pay the extra few days and leave when you need to leave. We are not talking about a huge difference here.

The horse world is too small to become known as the boarder who leaves with out paying.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Tamibunny said:


> Well there is really no way to prove if they are mistreating your horse or not. As long as you have a copy of your signed boarding aggreement and copy of your, technically should be written 30 day notice. You can take your horse, really you could take it tomorrow if you wanted to since you've already paid.
> What in addition were they asking you to pay for 6 days left in the month?
> Honestly Ive seen more people than not, just leave and nothing ever happens of it. It would cost them more in court fees to try and sue you for board than the board probalby is.
> My whole view on it is, if a boarder isnt happy, let them leave. No sense in dragging it out, since usually after somone gives their notice things go down hill pretty quick.
> I say stick to your guns, you gave them the courtesy of the notice AND paying on time. Dont let them try and sucker you into paying them more money they probably dont deserve.


Thanks! I gave them the notice they asked for, verbally and in writting. I didn't want to sneak around with letters and text messages. I was very up front with when I was leaving and why. I paid what I owed on time, early in fact, and they are saying I can't leave unless I pay the full month. Its like, "what do you mean I can't leave? Your contract also states I have to be 2 months delinquent for you to have lien on my horse. You can't make me stay!"

I have paid them for my notice, they get to keep the payment for what is within that 30 days. Its not like if I leave tomorrow I can ask for my money back! They should just cash my check and let me go. Sheesh.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

AB, you are probably right. But when it comes to these people, I have to disagree. What you said about the horse world being small, I have referred to them in the exact same way. They are a relatively new barn, and I have said before that they can't treat people/horses or act they way they do if they want a good reputation. The horse world is simply to small. 

I have had my horse for 4 years and this is only the 3rd barn I have been too. From some of the stories I have heard, I am doing pretty good. I am not concerned with how they view me. I wish I could write a novel on the things I have experienced here. You would see that the likelyhood they stay in business for another 5 years is slim. 

I posted the question about the contract because I was curious what others felt. My question about my horse's cut up face was more my focus. I spoke with a lawyer about the contract and she told me that rent agreements pro-rate all the time. I pro-rated in, I can pro-rate out. Even if its understood that board is paid on the first, my contract said I can pro-rate. And according to this lawyer, the contract trumphs any verbal agreement. But there wasn't one anyway. 

Their threats were quite the turn off as well. So I think I will go with Tamibunny and hold strong. But I completely hear what you are saying, AB.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Our contract is the standard 30 day. We do NOT accept partial month notice. If your board is due on the first, notice must be given on or before the due date. If you gave us notice on the 24th of June, you would pay for July 1-30 but would be welcome to leave at any point.

We are a small barn. Since we don't often have openings, we don't have a waiting list to maintain the barn budget. If someone gives notice, we need the full 30 days to advertise and interview.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Most places are like that, but it says I can pay pro-rata. So I did. And now they are saying I can't. Its frustrating.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Is there a section in your contract about care for the horse? If they are not holding up to their end of the contract on that aspect, then you may be able to get out of paying for July. Either way, I would get your horse out of there, if you have to pay or not.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

The difference you are talking about is 6 days worth of board, right? I don't know how much you spend a month, but at $300 (the norm for around me) that is only $10 a day so $60. IMO that is not worth the hassel. Legally, the can keep your horse until you are paid in full (at least that is the law where I live, your state may be different), but once you are paid you can take your horse anywhere you want to. You don't have to have a horse there to pay for board. I would pay the extra money and get my horse out of the bad situation and to the new place. That way he is safe, you are done dealing with these people and you can move on.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Their contract states they hold lien on your horse if you become 2 months delinquent. I am not late with any payment. I am actually a very good boarder. Always pay early and always with sufficient funds. They made a lot of claims for their care and did not deliver. I didn't want to call out all the BS and said I was leaving to get turnout for my horse. Which really is a big reason. One of this places's "schtick" is they take temporaries. "Perfect for your horse for sale." I believe that's why they have the partial pro-rata clause. So I would think it applied to me also. 

I am going to move asap though regardless. Vet has been out twice as my horse has been "suspiciously" lame for about a month. And the word suspicious came from the vets mouth. Plus his face is so cut up. I just don't know if he's upset and turning in his stall or what. But I need him Happy again.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wancata said:


> Most places are like that, but it says I can pay pro-rata. So I did. And now they are saying I can't. Its frustrating.


Typically the pro rated board is for incoming.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I find everyones point of view interesting, but I think i am going to have to go with my lawyer on this one. They said you can pay pro-rata so I am. But my lawyer didn't have much to offer on horse law, and the concensus here seems to be I can't and probably shouldnt argue the care. So I am just going to move him somewhere i trust and not open that can of worms.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Just curious, can't you just grab your horse and go? You paid from what I understand. I wouldn't want to get caught up in all this.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, Ilovemyphillip... that is exactly what I have to do.

I can finally give an example to those who are on the side of the coin that I owe the full amount...

I went to see my horse today. I have been treating him for an abscess, thrush and all kinds of bacterial stuff. The vet has been out twice and has given me instructions for care. With out any other conclusive findings (we did xrays and everything), she felt the bacteria in his stall because they don't use the appropriate shavings to absorb the urine, might be a cause. But, the barn owners just told me Today, that I can no longer treat my horses foot, because soaking it leaves water in the isle (sometimes he kicks the bucket over) and the Thrush treatment is staining their cement. Now, I switched what I was using because they said I couldn't use Blue Coat or Thrush Buster. My vet said use Thrush X and scrub it with iodine and soak ect, ect to treat for a possible abscess in one and get rid of thrush in the others. So when I said that I switched my method and have been since doing it in the wash stall, their response was, "No. No more treatments. Zero." that is a quote. A DIRECT QUOTE.

So, what? I just don't get my horse better? I cant soak him or clean his feet? So what should I do Mr. Barn Owner? Let his foot rot off and just buy a new one?

These people are not getting another cent out of me. And in fact, since I am pulling my horse out tomorrow, if I can still cancel that check, I will.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow. That is amazing. I would NOT want my horse there. I am battling some thrush myself and Thank God the barn owner and barn manager are always helpful and want what is best for my horse as well as theirs. But that is why my horses are where they are now. My first barn wasn't near this nice and the manager (barn belongs to the city) was very lax in feeding/turning out/water/stall cleaning....I could go on but you get the picture. 

I hope your horse's foot kicks the thrush soon and I think I might just cancel that check too. No treatment for your horse is outrageous and is putting your horse in danger.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We had a similar problem. We could not give the owner 30 days notice because we feared for our horse's safety, and even life, if the BO were to know we were leaving.

However we did sign the contract stating they needed 30 days notice. However, the contract did not state that they needed physical custody of the horse for those 30 days. 

Here is how I handled it:

On the first of the month I gave the BO a written notice of our intent to leave, and I paid for the entire 30 days board. The notice also explained that nowhere in the boarding contract was it stated he needed the physical presence of the horse for those 30 days, just our money. In other words, we rented the stall for that last month, but our horse didn't have to be in it. OR on the property. By paying for the month we werent going to be there, and giving him the note stating our intent to leave, we had fulfilled our obligation. He then asked when we were leaving. I said in about 15 minutes. 

So we obeyed the letter of the contract. We paid a months board and gave him a 30 days notice......and took our horse with us....all in the same day.

Pulling your horse without paying for the final 30 days, is, IMO, a very very bad idea. There are all kinds of legal ramifications and u could end up in hot water legally....maybe even lose your horse. You could also severely damage your reputation as a boarder and find yourself without a place to go....I've seen it happen all too often here.

IMO, pay the 30 days, give him a notice of intent to end the contract in 30 days, state that the contract does not state the need for the physical presence of horse for the final 30 days, and get your guy out of there TODAY.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The other side of that coin is that you should have been being more careful all along. There is no reason for you to leave a wet spot and stains in their aisle way.


It is pretty normal to pay the months board and move your horse some times during that month, so you are basically paying board at two places for part (or all of) the month.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

If th BO is unhappy with the stains/spots of water in the aisle, then can u continue to treat your horse outside the barn/stable? Like in a paddock, or round pen area? 

To tell someone they cannot take reasonable care of their horse's medical issue PERIOD seems ..... well, vindictive......and irresponsible and downright ridiculous.

Unfortunately, BOs like this are numerous. Just dealt with two of my own last year.


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds like the worst BO's ever.

My fiance and I are purchasing a ranch, soon, so long as it stays on the market until he gets into the military(it's going to be a couple months because he has to pass a physical and such) and it is GORGEOUS. It's got 115 +/- acres and a NICE stable with 30 16x18 stalls, 4 stalls of stronger material for stallions, and 2 24x16 foaling stalls. It also has am 80x200 indoor arena and 120x300 outdoor arena and it is SO perfect! We have enough saved up for the down payment, but we won't have enough to make the payments on it until he's in the military(he'd be getting roughly $2000/month until he finishes basic training, plus his $40k re-sign-up bonus). As soon as he's in it, though, if it's still available, we're buying it and we're going to offer lessons, training, and boarding.  I will NEVER be a crummy BO like that.


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, and it has VINYL fencing, which I like a lot, and it's driveway is gated, so privacy.  There's about four trails on it, too, that I'd let my boarders take their horses out on whenever they wanted to so long as they asked fist(in case there's others trail riding, already; don't want to chance anything!).


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

So the aisle has to be kept spotless but it's OK for horses to stand in & smell urine all day? I know places like that, look real nice until you look closely. I'd leave too.
I left a place that required a 30 day notice. I was loading up & the BO asked when I would be back. I said, "Never" He mentioned the 30 day notice & I told him to sue me. I never heard a thing. It is courteous to follow the contract but I figure if the horse isn't getting the proper care the BO's have already voided the contract themselves.

In Wisconsin, even if a boarder owes money the BO cannot stop the horse owner from taking their horse. In one case a BO chained & padlocked a horse in a stall! It got ugly, cops were called, horse was freed & the BO was told by the police to take it to small claims court, which they never did. 

To me a boarding place is like a day care. Who would keep their child at a place that wasn't up to par & they had to worry about their child?

I also have a small boarding barn. My contract says if you want to leave you are free to at any time. Having a horse should be a happy experience, so people should be where they are happy.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wancata said:


> I went to see my horse today. I have been treating him for an abscess, thrush and all kinds of bacterial stuff. The vet has been out twice and has given me instructions for care. With out any other conclusive findings (we did xrays and everything), she felt the bacteria in his stall because they don't use the appropriate shavings to absorb the urine, *might be a cause*. But, the barn owners just told me Today, that I can no longer treat my horses foot, because soaking it leaves water in the isle (sometimes he kicks the bucket over) and the Thrush treatment is staining their cement. Now, I switched what I was using because they said I couldn't use Blue Coat or Thrush Buster. My vet said use Thrush X and scrub it with iodine and soak ect, ect to treat for a possible abscess in one and get rid of thrush in the others. So when I said that I switched my method and have been since doing it in the wash stall, their response was, "No. No more treatments. Zero." that is a quote. A DIRECT QUOTE.
> 
> So, what? I just don't get my horse better? I cant soak him or clean his feet? So what should I do Mr. Barn Owner? Let his foot rot off and just buy a new one?
> 
> These people are not getting another cent out of me. And in fact, since I am pulling my horse out tomorrow, if I can still cancel that check, I will.


Please note - your vet cannot and will not testify an 'exact cause'. A vet for the BO could just as easily say the thrush was caused due to improper cleaning of the hoof on YOUR part.

As far as the BO verbally telling you that you could not treat your horse - hear say. Your word against his. As a BO myself, I know how things get twisted. A word added or deleted when a conversation is repeated can entirely change the context of the exchange.

I agree with all of those who have recommended you pay the full amount and not burn any bridges.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

AB, what makes you think I wasn't careful? I tried to scrub the drops after I was finished. I guess to me, its a barn. It happens. And the stuff goes on his feet. It was hard to keep it off the floors.

I was not allowed to do it outside or in the turnout because when he walked in, it got in the concrete. They said I would have to stand outside with him till it dries. Yet they don't turn out horses because of the flies. So I am supposed to stand outside in them while my horses feet dry? 

They asked me not to use the blue stuff, so I switched products and they still got angry. So I started doing it in the wash stall. And when they said no to that also. I thought they were straight up nuts. So I decided just to move the very next day. My mother, bless her heart, said, screw 'em. Keep treating his foot and keep their floors clean to the best of your ability. You already paid.

I actually thought about that until I got a call from my vet with my fecal results to let me know my horse had worms. 

WORMS!!! My horse had a Negative Fecal on April 2nd. That very day they raised my board and said that they wanted to control the wormer and were now including a feed through. When I decided to leave, I had the vet take a new fecal just incase because the BO's at the new barn said they were worm free. I also looked in the feed room for this supposid feed through wormer and found none. Then my fecal comes back that my horse is loaded with worms. What a bunch of a$$H*l%s if you ask me!

My horse is out of there. In a nice safe barn in a big stall with lots of shavings and clean green pastures! FINALLY!


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Mls, I agree with you. But sadly, there were no twisting of these words. I really wish there was.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Note, I am not saying this barn owner is a rational person, I am just addressing the one point of hoof treatments in the aisle.

You are just one person. What happens when every one is putting stuff on their horse's feet and leaving stains? Some of those products are actually corrosive to concrete and/or asphalt. Who has to pay to replace the aisle after a bunch of boarders could not be bothered to grab a trash feed bag or bring their own towel so they do not make a mess of the aisle?

One of the boarding barns near me is about as laid back as they come. Any trainer, any discipline, etc. They have signs about making sure you do not get thrush stuff and hoof polish and such on the barn aisle floor. 

A little precaution goes a long way on the horse owner's part.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If someone is worried about floors a mat in a grooming area is a simple solution.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you owe them money? If not pull up with trailer and leave they can not make you pay for a month of board that you are not there. Honestly even if it is in the contract it will coast them more to take you to Cort to get it. So as long as you do not owe them money get out. Your horse comes first.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

natisha said:


> If someone is worried about floors a mat in a grooming area is a simple solution.


Right! Or the wash stall, you know? Thrush treatment is supposed to be applied to a clean, DRY hoof. But I took him in the wash stall anyway to alleviate the hassle over the cement. So I would walk my horse through the dirt into the wash stall, clean the hoof, dry it as best as possible and apply the medicine. Then walk him through the dirt again to his stall and pray not to drip anywhere and hope the dirt didn't sop up half the medication. Then I would spray down the stall, wind up the hose, shut off the lights.... really, I was a good boarder!

These people were just unreasonable. Someone said something about, if I don't pay the whole month I could possibly lose my horse. Like I said the lein was only if you were 2 months delinquent. And when I spoke to the attorney about it, she said no. That can't happen. I was clearly within the stipulations of the contract, and contracts, in almost all states, trump verbal or implied agreement (ie: pro-rata is only for incoming, hear-say care complaints). 

Anyway, I moved my horse and we are happily cleaning feet and battling worms. I'm hoping he's back to normal quickly. I appreciate all the support and information, honestly. It was interesting to get views from people who owned barns and those who board. Its cool to see the diversity on these forums. Makes posting worth while.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad you got out and things are better. I have done all of it I have owned my own barn, borded, and ran someone eles's barn. As long as you pay what you own never fell bad about running. Your horse is most important.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

natisha said:


> If someone is worried about floors a mat in a grooming area is a simple solution.


Or you can ask the boarders to be responsible. I suppose either is a reasonable solution.


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Or you can ask the boarders to be responsible. I suppose either is a reasonable solution.



If you don't want your floors ruined, then it's on you to prevent it. People have to take care of their animals, regardless, and not everything can be helped by owners being 'responsible'. I think owners are going to care more about their animals than the concrete, anyway, 'cause I know I sure would.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um, confused why everyone is getting all uptight.

Having a rule about not getting crap all over the aisle is not preventing people from taking care of their horse.

A responsible and thinking horse owner simply grabs an empty feed bag or a towel (I always keep barn towels in my tack box, please tell me this is not a unique thing) and puts it down on the floor, treats their horses feet, cleans up when they are done and moves on with life.

A barn owner should not have to make their barn impervious to everything a horse owner can do.


I said in my post before that I do not know if that is the reason why this barn owner did this. It might just be this barn owner is a jerk. But there is some responsibility on the horse owner to make an effort to not be careless about the way they leave the barn.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the reason people who board are feeling a little uptight is because the context of your responses, which I am pretty confident is NOT how you mean them, please know that, seem as though you might be implying that any boarder that drips thrush treatment, forgets to sweep, or whatever, is anywhere in the range of irresponsible or simply careless. Perhaps even something as mild as absent minded. 

I think, as it pertains to why I started the thread, is it seems you are saying I did not attempt to keep it as clean as possible. I did not have access to a feed bag. Honest to goodness, I have no idea where they tossed the empty bags. I have barn towels, thats not unique. I would hold it to the foot or set in on the cement, but as my horse got more aggervated with me holding his tender feet, he would dance about as I tried to neatly apply the thrush treatment. The blue coat was blue in color, but the Thrush X, though a lighter green color, was more oily, and hard to get out. So I would literally scrub the cement so they wouldn't get upset. I don;t think some faded blue spots under ONE set of cross ties was a detriment to their entire image. But thats just me. 

I am a very clean boarder and always swept after grooming, ect. And sometimes, I would forget. It happens. I didn't go splashing blue coat around like a clown, I just wanted to treat my horses foot. One time, I got asked not to clean my horses stall, because that was the "barn managers job." But I like to do it, it doesn't mean I knocking their facility or care. I just want to (and the pee stains and smell were ridiculous). I was told I didn't need to sweep, because they use a leaf blower. I actually said to them, "I will sweep if you keep the leaf blower down there." I tired to cater to these BO's simply out of concern for my horses wellbeing!! I believe I was in a unique situation. Not all boarders are mindful and no all BO's are Freak Shows. But most boarders are good, and most BO's offer reasonable care and offer solutions to keep horses healthy. And somethings just are what they are.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think rules get made because of the not good boarders. BOs have no choice but to make rules that make the people who use their common sense (like you describe) scratch their head and wonder why a rule is needed for that.

There always seems to be one boarder who feels that they should be able to do as they want and who cares if they make a mess, breaks things, etc.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I get what you're saying, totally.

This barn actually, now that I am thinking about it, had no posted rules. The first time any treatment hit my horse's hoof, I didn't know that there would be a problem. I can't know this unless you tell me. Careless or not. It didn't occur to me to ask permission to treat my horses hoof for thrush, because to me, thats just what you do. Doesn't mean I, or other boarders, don't think first. 

And I almost have to laugh a little, now that I am free of the situation, they didn't even really know what it was or what it was used for. The treatment that is. I am not sure they had ever heard of or treated for thrush before. From what I gather, and I probably shouldn't even say this because I don't really know their knowledge levels, but I would venture to say the husband/wife duo that owned the place were just a women who rode horses as a kid, happened to marry a rich guy, and said, "I love horses! Lets open a horse barn!" Everything was trial and error during my time there. Which is probably why my horse ended up with the ailments he did. Something that works for one horse, may not work for another.

AB, it sounds like you have well established facility, and have been "around the block" a few times with whacko boarders I know are out there. I get why its a concern to you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I actually do not own a boarding facility. My horses are at home. No boarders.

But I boarded for a VERY long time and I have friends who own boarding facilities. Add that I am almost prehistoric and I have seen lots of stupid things boarders do.


I wanted to smack myself upside the head the other day. I put venice turpentine on my horse's foot while I had him in cross ties. I put saw dust on it (since that seems to work better and it helps with the mess). I had a feed bag down (that is how I brought the saw dust there, in a pile on the feed bag) and then I set the hoof down right on the mat. Sigh.
A couple months later now I still have this hoof print shaped goober spot on my mat that will not clean up. 
So even when we (horse owners) try to be careful we make stupid mistakes.

I am glad you found a barn that better fits your horse and you. It does sound like this last barn owner had a screw loose.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

I am so jealous you have your horses at home. I'm hoping one day I can get some property and do the same. I have been getting that itch for a second horse, and I'm sure you know, its an itch that will irritate until you scratch it. But also because its nice to do things YOUR way. Not just because of boarders or crazy barn owners, but so you can control your own situation. Like, not using a leaf blower to clean the isle ways in an enclosed barn! Sheesh!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never understood the leaf blower thing at all.
Never.
Fine if the horses are all outside and not coming in right away but with horses in the barn.... :shock:

When you get almost prehistoric you too can be totally broke and have your horses at home. Laugh.

I know all about the itch. I had it for a very long time. Now that I have a barn I have the same number of horses as I do stalls. Remember that when you buy a place. Do not have more stalls than you can afford horses.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres a question....why not just soak and treat your horses foot in the stall...I do this with most our horses when doing these types of treatments, they are happier being able to stand in their house then in a grooming stall or alley way, as they can nibble on hay etc as they get worked on, and are just generally more cooperative.

This would have avoided any thrush treatment from staining the floor.
Just saying


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Maverick101 said:


> Heres a question....why not just soak and treat your horses foot in the stall...I do this with most our horses when doing these types of treatments, they are happier being able to stand in their house then in a grooming stall or alley way, as they can nibble on hay etc as they get worked on, and are just generally more cooperative.
> 
> This would have avoided any thrush treatment from staining the floor.
> Just saying


 I think she said the BO didn't want her doing it in the stall either.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is my list of barn rules. I give all boarders a copy

Here are the *rules*: 
1. Please leave keys in car while riding in case we have to move it
2. Minors must wear helmet when around horses, riding, grooming, in aisle etc.
3. If you have any questions, comments, concerns or suggestions bring to BO (barn owner)


OTHER NOTE WORTHY *RULES
*1. All screaming or crying children must be given a ride on golf cart , ATV or dragged behind piece of equipment until quiet
2. All children must be cute ( to be decided by BO)
3. Dogs allowed- (must also be cute)
4. Cribbers must have strap hanging somewhere collecting dust
5. No boarder may ride another boarder's horse without permission unless it is ROO
6. Treats must be periodically brought to BO unless home made by Amy
7. All holes dug by children in aisle or arena must be filled in before leaving
8. No riding through villages made by children in arena while said children are present
9. Horses see well in poorly lit areas, arena lights are not to be used unless you want to see also
10. If BO suggests you try something while riding you must do so without question, this is for your enrichment & great entertainment for BO
11. If ANYONE talks to ANYONE about ANYTHING horse related while riding this will be considered a lesson & a fee must be paid to BO. Boarders must keep track of these 'lessons'
12. Boarders may use only their own equipment/brushes unless they see something else they want to use
13. If you fall off you will be laughed at
14. If you fall off & are hurt you will still be laughed at but will get an apology
15. If you fall off & are killed, well, you won't know either way
16. No crying while mounted
17. Crying while being mounted is allowed


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Maverick101 said:


> Heres a question....why not just soak and treat your horses foot in the stall...I do this with most our horses when doing these types of treatments, they are happier being able to stand in their house then in a grooming stall or alley way....


My horse used to prefer his stall, but the irritation of his feet or being edgy, hungry, and full of worms made him a little bit more aggitated than the horse I know. :-(

I suppose I could have tried to do the thrush treatments in the stall even though he has a tendency to dance around with his tender feet. The crossties just really helped me keep him still and get the maximum amount of medicine to stay on his foot. Also, given how wet his stall was anyway, I couldn't soak or clean his foot in the stall. I really didn't need anymore water in the stall.


----------



## JessMaples (Jul 6, 2011)

natisha said:


> Here is my list of barn rules. I give all boarders a copy
> 
> Here are the *rules*:
> 1. Please leave keys in car while riding in case we have to move it
> ...


lol!!!! I love this!!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Those rules are harious. Here I am sitting in bed at 3.34am trying so hard not to make a sound so as not to wake my husband who has to work in 3 and a half hours but sitting here laughing internally trying so **** hard not to even make a muffle HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Them's good rules


----------

